# Low carb non fruit based breakfast?



## sparklestar (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any low carb breakfast suggestions for someone who doesn't eat fruit or nuts?

Any help gratefully received, I'm trying to a) lose weight and b) get my diabetes more under control.

Thanks, Claire


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 16, 2013)

You're not making it easy!  Do you not like any fruit?

How about egg (boiled or scrambled) with tinned tomatoes, mushrooms and bacon with all the fat cut off?  Or low-fat sausages (my local butcher does an ultra-lean one).  Or if you will permit yourself a tiny bit of cereal, try just 10g of Grape-Nuts (does NOT contain nuts) stirred into a Mullerlight yogurt.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 16, 2013)

Plain yogurt - thick, creamy, delicious, satisfying. Very good value if you buy supermarket own brand budget range, about 55p for 500g tub, which does at least 5 breakfasts for me, but I add in place of milk to muesli - for low carb, you'll want just yogurt, probably more than 100g.


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 19, 2013)

I wouldn't be inclined to cut fat so I'd recommend eggs and meats, but if you're determined to do this, that leaves you with protein. So it might be worth looking at things that aren't traditionally breakfast foods. There's no reason you can't have salad for breakfast. Or you could have protein shakes, or biltong, meatloaf, general cooked meats. Think outside the traditional cereal, croissant or fry-up choices. Anything you eat for lunch or tea, you could eat for breakfast.


----------



## cakemaker (Jun 19, 2013)

Scrambled eggs with smoked salmon. 
These days smoked salmon is not such a luxury, we often have it for breakfast/brunch.

Ommelette with cheese, then any one or more of the following: ham, smoked salmon, mushrooms, courgettes, onion, leek, 
Serve with tomatoes (grilled, tinned or fresh)


----------



## Dory (Jun 22, 2013)

yep, I eat a low carb breakfast and am trying to reduce the amount of fruit I eat too..... my options are:

yoghurts
eggs cooked whatever way you want
sliced cold meats/cheeses (think continental breakfasts!)
friend breakfast foods - sausage, bacon, mushrooms, tomatoes
fish (smoke salmon, kippers, etc)

have you looked at low carb bread?  Ie burgen?  I'm on SW diet so eat hovis nimble bread - 2 slices of that is only 17 carbs so with some scrambled eggs or mushrooms would be a fab breakfast to fuel you for the day without causing spikes??


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 22, 2013)

Another thought - if you need something ready to eat as you run out the door in the morning, how about making a batch of crustless quiches?  I posted a recipe a while back, but let me know if you can't find it and I'll re-post.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 30, 2013)

Toast / Olive oil / Lemon juice / pinch of salt.  Fresher the bread the better


----------



## MJohnsson (Jul 1, 2013)

How about lots and lots of tuna? 

Maybe a bit discusting in the morning... 

Maybe som low-fat sauches will do the trick with some healthy vegetables on the side?


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 1, 2013)

I would eat fish all day. A garage i used to work in my nickname was "flipper"   Mackerel fillets on toast !!!  Or just the fillets


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2013)

Hope these helped Sparcklestar ?


----------



## Oishii (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm new to low carb (gestational diabetes) and more than a little obsessed with my morning mug cake:

Melt 20g butter/margarine in a mug in the microwave. Add 20g ground almond, 10g sugar (or something else to reduce calories) 5g cocoa, and a 1/4 tsp baking powder, then add an egg and mix. Then, to add interest, add a little good chocolate (8g 85% Green and Blacks today) and some nuts (I go for 25g of whatever). Microwave for 90secs and voila! I eat it with yoghurt or cream cheese or similar to cool it quickly. It's meant to make 2ppl's worth, but I eat it all by myself 

Only about 13g carbs and could be less as almost all of that is sugar. I add fruit because I aim for 30g of carbs for breakfast and fairly high calorie as I'm not trying to lose weight at all.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 27, 2013)

Grilled tomatoes or mushrooms on toast. A little curry powder on the toms, or paprika on the mushies. Or just freshly ground black pepper. Yum


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2013)

Will have to try a version of that Ali


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 31, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Will have to try a version of that Ali



Try a wee drop of mushroom ketchup instead of the paprika. Or a drop of Maggi on the toms. There are endless variations.


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 31, 2013)

Toast is hardly low-carb though....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 1, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> Toast is hardly low-carb though....



That depends on what you call low carb and how many slices of toast you have


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 1, 2013)

DeusXM said:


> Toast is hardly low-carb though....



For me it's usually 1 standard slice of wholegrain or Burgen SL which doesn't seem to affect my numbers. If it were white bread now, that would be different.


----------



## Helenp479 (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Another thought - if you need something ready to eat as you run out the door in the morning, how about making a batch of crustless quiches?  I posted a recipe a while back, but let me know if you can't find it and I'll re-post.



I have found the recipe for your crustless quiche and been and bought some stuff to make it tomorrow can I ask how many days does it keep ok in the fridge, can you freeze it ok and how much a day can you eat. Sorry about all the questions but new to all this.

Thank you

Helen


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 31, 2013)

I keep mine up to 5 days in the fridge.  They also freeze well.  Eat as much as you want - it's extremely low-carb so will have a minimal effect on your blood glucose.  (On Slimming World, the eggs and cottage cheese are unrestricted but I have to count any added cheddar because there is fat in it).


----------



## Helenp479 (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I keep mine up to 5 days in the fridge.  They also freeze well.  Eat as much as you want - it's extremely low-carb so will have a minimal effect on your blood glucose.  (On Slimming World, the eggs and cottage cheese are unrestricted but I have to count any added cheddar because there is fat in it).



oh that's great news I will have a go at making it tomorrow thank you for all your help

Helen


----------

